# OBS Engine MTL Loose MTL / Restricted DL Mod



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/22)

If you own an OBS Engine MTL Atty, and vape in that grey area between Loose MTL and Restricted DL, then this is the modification for you;

Remove the 510 centre pin, (_it's a press fit_), and drill the three holes in the side of it to 1.4mm, along with redrilling the centre hole to 1.8mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/22)

Please note the mod above improves the airflow, however some of these RTA's have a manufacturing fault where the inner chamber is press fitted too low into the outer chamber, either restricting the air flow or even cutting it off completely.




This can be resolved fairly easily by lightly screwing in a 3mm tap into the inner chamber, and then using a 2mm punch, gently tapping against the tap from the mouthpiece side ... this will free the inner chamber, where you install a 3mm * 1mm O-ring and re-insert it

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/22)

Amazing modifications @Intuthu Kagesi !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

